# ..cutsiewootsieitsybitsy...



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

...teensieweensiemousiewousies...*kootchiekootchie*

Here are the pix of my all the babies I spoke of yesterday :arrow:

This line combines the lines from Guppie who sent me a long haired recessive yellow doe that apparently carried a couple of other recessives, and who is the greatgrandma of this litter, and my pink eyed fawn line that also carries silver and 
champagne; both e e and A^y are mixed in that line as well, as well as tri, probably, though I have seen no sign of it in the four generations since Hazel was bred to one of my red-eyed fawn bucks two years ago.

Flame's and Firestarter's (RIP little love):











Adamant got these on his daughters, Ada and Adielle. They were born over the weekend, probably Friday night, while we out of town. I'm hoping for a few babies with tri markings, but I'm not unhappy to have all these boldly marked darlings.











Lastly but certainly not leastly, here are the Girlie Mousies and their litters off of Mondo. Big orange and yellow mousies and some very chunky babies. These are going to be some nice big mousies. Apparently all parents carry satin, pink eyes, long hair and some variety of curliness, again from good old Hazel, a long haired satin yellow(red) who carried tri (though I didn't know it at the time). She was the typiest doe in the mousery at the time. The litters are 12 days and five days respectively.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Such beautiful babies! I love them. They look so healthy!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you!! I am very, very pleased with all these litters. Mondo and The Girlie Mousies gave me some amazing babies; Yes, I do not breed for show standards, but I really like nice big strong babies.

BTW, my spouse, who for the first three years of our marriage, did not show much interest in my mousies, now has discouraged me from cutting back the size of my mousery. I had bought him a T-shirt with a picture of a white Persian cat on it and the caption, "I don't do mousework." He started volunteering to help me with things like big bags of grain, and ten gallon tanks that needed changing, several years ago, then added helping me as gopher, going up and down stairs for things that were needed, and now he assists me in all aspects including moving cages onto the work table for mousework. Not all of them, but the ones that are on lower and up upper shelves that are a bit difficult for me to get because of pinched nervers in my back and neck.

I know he loves me, and I'm not going to be surprised if he loves my mousies by now as well.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

They are gorgeous babies and as for partners, it doesn't take long for Mousey cuteness and personality to win them round.


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Agreed, Jo! My boyfriend likes to pretend he's not fussed about the mice, one way or the other, but I've caught him sneaking them treats and baby-talking to them :lol:

Congrats on the little ones, Moustress!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Jemma.

Mousies are seductive little creatures, that's for sure. I wish I could recall all the cartoon shows featuring mousies and kitties; 'Top Hat' is the only one that comes to mind immediately. The first animated cartoon featured Mickey Mouse, who is a superstar all over the world. There is evidence that the Egyptians held mice to be departed or loose souls, and the Japanese kept mice as far back as two to three thousand years ago. Mus and muse are cognates; mus means soul or spirit, muse is a type of spirit that inspires art. Meeces and humans share a genetic identity, having a common ancestor some approximately one or three million years ago, a small shrew-like animal that has been the source of many masters and doctorate theses (pl. thesis) that focused on analysis of teeth, as those were mostly all archaeologists had to work with.

I'll stop now; I could nanner on about this sort of thing to the exhaustion of both the listener and the writer.

I only wish I'd started keeping meeces years ago; my mother was a snoop and liked to go through my things, even after I married and had kids. She's deathly afraid of meeces; as a matter of fact she could be seen totally freaking over one imagined or even dead, standing on a chair or whatever shrieking and waving her appendages like a mad old thing gone gonzo. (you can't make up stuff like this!)

I'll stop now; I really mean it this time!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

New pix of the baby mousies:

These should all carry the tri factor; they are wonderfully marked little mousies on their own, without that. Adamant and his girls did just fine. I did get a couple of tris in the batch. He's moved on to another pairing with a blue doe. The older marked blue satin is an older sister.







Next are Flame's babies:


Little tan boy. RIP Firestarter

Mondo's and the Girlie Mousies' litters need new pix. I was going to take pix, then I found the needed treatment for mites which used up the rest of my energy for the night. The older babies were very annoyed at first, but then calmed down after I combed them out. Many of them appear to have long hair, so they were quite a disheveled looking bunch by the time I finished. The mothers didn't like it either, but at least they didn't try to bite me. (I managed to keep paper toweling between the babies and my tender fingies)

The whole pile 'o cuteness.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i love seeing pics of your mice! always so pretty!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, nanette.

Sometimes I feel like leaving this forum because of unfair and offensive comments by someone. I struggle to find justification for continuing here when there are three other forums I'm active in at this time. It's nice to see that someone can look at my darlings and not get all officious and critical.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i have noticed that. but i hope that you dont leave because i like reading your posts!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I enjoy your posts and as you know I am :mrgreen: over your mice.Although showing mice is my hobby,I also like to experiment with bits and pieces,never producing anything like yours but I still enjoy having a dabble.Many a mixed race mouse has been in my shed.Cait once spotted some yellow dutch mice in a pet shop.Knowing my desire for yellow mice she alerted me and I zoomed over and collected.Little diamonds to my eyes .Sadly they were riddled with respiratory illness and never reproduced.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I too always enjoy looking at you lovely mice... and i'm not afriad to admit that it was drooling over your tricolours that made me start the attempt to breed my own using european genetics. (Whether it will work or not, we shall see lol)

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks. It's been a hard week. Flame died, leaving a young litter that was, fortunately, old enough to switch to solid food. I gave them a young tri doe to warm them. She'd been in with her mother through the birth of another litter, and built a nest ball right away. I was so relieved!


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh! First Firstarter and then Flame! Those poor little babies. They look fantastic anyway!


----------

